# Nervous about moving to Dubai



## Sophie75 (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Everyone

I have just recieved a job offer to move to Dubai and I am really confused about what to do.

Dubai sounds fantastic and the job opportunity is amazing but I am just worried about leaving all my friends and family as well as my boyfriend. I am only 21 ( 22 next week!) and have never really lived on my own before. I am not sure if I will be able to cope on my own in a foreign country.

I know this is an opportunity of a life time and I would be stupid to turn it down but is it easy to meet new people? I am scared I am going to be lonely!! They want me to start at the end of November which is really soon so i am going to have to make a decision shortly, I just don't want to regret anything.

My company are going to pay me 13,500 Dirham a month, is that enough for me to live on??

Many thanks for all your help!!

Kind regards

Sophie


----------



## Shauny (Oct 10, 2007)

Im exactly in the sam position as you, worried about leaving eveyone behind plus ive got a house with my girlfriend so gotta kick her out so i can rent it out whilst im away. 

I would say grab this oppurtunity with both hands, your young have no ties and its the best life experience ever, 

saying this i dont know why im worrying. 

What you planning on doing? im going in construction but the package i get comes with accomodation and a car. 

ive ask the same question about making friends as it is a worry but i haven;t heard anything back yet.

Let me know how you get on.

Shaun


----------



## Sophie75 (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for your reply Shaun, I am glad I am not the only one feeling like this!

My friends think I am crazy if I don't go but its just all so scary!!

I am going to be working in HR for an Engineering Company, it will be great experience and I guess if I really don't like it then I can move back to the UK its just such a big life-changing decision. 

My company will let be stay in temporary accomodation for a month and then i have to find my own place, I think the housing allowance is like 3500 dirhams. I think it would probably be best if I just rented a room in a shared house as it will give me a chance to meet people but from looking on the web it seems that accomodation can be quite expensive.

Anyways I have to make a decision my Monday... So I will be busy this weekend mulling it all over... I still don't know what to do for the best though!!


----------



## Shauny (Oct 10, 2007)

Ive just come off the phone to my agency and im still shaking, im so nervous about what to do. 

What you have to think is when your 40 and look back at your life, did you have any regrets and i dont wanna say to my grand kids that i could have gone to Dubai if you know what i mean.

The bloke said that it is a superb social life out there, which reassured me alot, so i think we would both be ok. 

How do you feel about it know? its really good that we are in the same position, i feel a little a little better about it, 

Are you planning on moving out there for ages or just a few years?


----------



## Shauny (Oct 10, 2007)

you bottled it dint ya


----------



## Sophie75 (Oct 11, 2007)

Nope I didn't bottle it... I am going to do it, I verbally accepted the position yesterday... I am filling in the paperwork tonight and hand in my notice at work tomorrow and I am actually going to move to Dubai... I am absolutely petrified... But I figure if it all goes wrong I can catch the first plane home again... I don't want to have any regrets about not going!!


----------



## Shauny (Oct 10, 2007)

thats excellent, im really pleased for ya. so what are you going to be doing out there, oh and happy birthday for this week, 

have you got google earth, have a look on there, its brilliant,


----------



## Sophie75 (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks! Yep I am going to be 22 on Saturday, My boyfriend is taking me to see Dirty Dancing in the West End which I am really excited about!!

But I am even more excited about Dubai, My mum brought me a travel Guide yesterday, She got really excited about when she read all about the shopping opportunities in Dubai..Hehe!

When are you going to be moving over there? I will have a look on the google earth thing...


----------



## Shauny (Oct 10, 2007)

Dirty Dancing will be superb, i went to see Lion King a few months ago, its amazin, 

Aint got a defo date yet but it will be in the new year, want to spend christmas with my family and that, 

ya still dint say what ya gonna be doing over there?


----------



## Sophie75 (Oct 11, 2007)

Well I will be moving on the 25th November but they said I could come home for Christmas which is good.. I will be working as a HR Assistant.


----------



## Shauny (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice one, well you'll have to stay in touch and let us know how you get on? i suppose you'll be out buying tons of sun tan lotion now wont ya, the bloke i spoke to monday said it was 38 degrees out there now and he said its staying to cool down, oh cool is that.


----------



## CANDYMAN (Oct 17, 2007)

*Good on you*

Sophie,
Thats brillant news that you have taken the role ! I got offered a job last year in Dubai and for personal reasons couldnt take it !! I am now thinking that I should have said yes so maybe looking at re-applying to go out March 08 !!!! 

It is scarey but I am sure you will be fine and make lots of friends, I am out there 27/11 with some friends to watch the rugby 7s for the week and I will have an interview the same time.

I would love to hear how you get on and what you think of it out there, as this would help me decide for sure ! 

S


----------



## Sophie75 (Oct 11, 2007)

Shauny said:


> Nice one, well you'll have to stay in touch and let us know how you get on? i suppose you'll be out buying tons of sun tan lotion now wont ya, the bloke i spoke to monday said it was 38 degrees out there now and he said its staying to cool down, oh cool is that.


Well living in Dubai will sure save on my Fake Tan expenditure...hehe!! I wonder what the beaches are like out there?? As I won't be a tourist does that mean I have to go on a public beach or do you think Hotels will let you go on to their beaches?

And its stupid girly things I worry about like Beauty Salons... Where am I going to get my hair and nails done? Is it expensive?? Well it can't be any more expensive than the UK... My last appointment cost me £96 for a haircut and highlights..


----------



## Sophie75 (Oct 11, 2007)

CANDYMAN said:


> Sophie,
> Thats brillant news that you have taken the role ! I got offered a job last year in Dubai and for personal reasons couldnt take it !! I am now thinking that I should have said yes so maybe looking at re-applying to go out March 08 !!!!
> 
> It is scarey but I am sure you will be fine and make lots of friends, I am out there 27/11 with some friends to watch the rugby 7s for the week and I will have an interview the same time.
> ...


Hi S

Good luck with your interview, hope all goes well... I have never ever been to Dubai before, not even on holiday so I haven't got a clue what it is going to be like but I will never know unless I try and thats why I have taken the job.. I don't want any regrets!! My friends are all really excited for me, they are already planning their holidays in Dubai next year to come and visit me so hopefully I won't be too lonely!!


----------



## Shauny (Oct 10, 2007)

Sophie75 said:


> Well living in Dubai will sure save on my Fake Tan expenditure...hehe!! I wonder what the beaches are like out there?? As I won't be a tourist does that mean I have to go on a public beach or do you think Hotels will let you go on to their beaches?
> 
> And its stupid girly things I worry about like Beauty Salons... Where am I going to get my hair and nails done? Is it expensive?? Well it can't be any more expensive than the UK... My last appointment cost me £96 for a haircut and highlights..


Oh yes youll certainly save a few quid, 96 ******* pounds on a haircut, you must be mad. i think there will be tons of beauty shops out there but cant really comment coz im a man and aint really to insterested in manicures and face masks. I dont mind the odd penicure though, (mince)

i think youll be able to get away with using hotels beach, im gonna pretend im on holiday


----------



## DubaiMarley (Oct 19, 2007)

*Moving to Dubai*

sophie.

i just moved from beautiful LA, California one month ago and there are def things I miss such as the weather and friends. Fortunately I know my friends will always be there and this experience is amazing here. There are SO many things here you can't see anywhere else.
Socially, I love this place. Everyone here is from somehwere and else and is so friendly. The bars and clubs are great!
Overall the cost of living is much less expensive. Housing can be pricey. I would think especially coming from England you will spend much less per month on average. (though it may add up to more because you are traveling a lot, etc).
This may sound stupid, but if you are at all attractive I would also ecommend registering with a modeling agency. Not because you have desires to be a model but because the castings allow you to meet SOO many people in a very quick time period. They pay is also great too.
Let me know if you have any other questions.

Marley


----------



## kimmatador (Oct 21, 2007)

hey sophie happy b'day .. a belated one btu hope its accepted .. i introduce myself am Taymour.. 23 turned last week too .. maybe or b'day in on the same date haha mine is on 14th ur s ?? myself too am going fro a job hunting in dubai .. tho i still have nothg wid me yet but will do my best Incha Allah to find out one .. am an IT person graduated from Napier uni its in edinburgh ... 

abt the chance if i was u i wouldne have tought waiting for a sec .. its a great plane n deal .; n life in dubai is sooooooo cool .. i encourage u to go for it..
i myself wil ltry hard to get one n hope to get it done asap .. my is in malaysia.. ... i planed the trip tp be in this week so i hope to finalize everythg on time to move on am looking to start a new life there .. 

Hope all the best n the best lmuck for us n those who are doing the job hunt

Taymour


----------



## Sophie75 (Oct 11, 2007)

DubaiMarley said:


> sophie.
> 
> i just moved from beautiful LA, California one month ago and there are def things I miss such as the weather and friends. Fortunately I know my friends will always be there and this experience is amazing here. There are SO many things here you can't see anywhere else.
> Socially, I love this place. Everyone here is from somehwere and else and is so friendly. The bars and clubs are great!
> ...


Hi Marley
Thanks for your message, its always nice to hear from people that are in a similar situation, it makes me feel as if I have done the right decision by accepting the offer!
I am still very nervous and scared about it all but I am sure I will be fine.
I think the housing situation is worrying me the most. My company are putting me in a Hotel for the the first month and then I will have to find my own place but the housing does look very expensive and I would like to live in some sort of complex where there are other ex-pats so I don't get too lonely.
As for the modelling, thanks for the suggestion but I am a very shy person, I am not sure if I could do that and I would always be worrying about what my parents would think. My parents are already really worried about me moving to Dubai on my own to work in an Office, let alone tell them I was becoming a model, my dad would not be happy!
Anyways thanks again for your insight into Dubai, its a big help.


----------



## Sophie75 (Oct 11, 2007)

kimmatador said:


> hey sophie happy b'day .. a belated one btu hope its accepted .. i introduce myself am Taymour.. 23 turned last week too .. maybe or b'day in on the same date haha mine is on 14th ur s ?? myself too am going fro a job hunting in dubai .. tho i still have nothg wid me yet but will do my best Incha Allah to find out one .. am an IT person graduated from Napier uni its in edinburgh ...
> 
> abt the chance if i was u i wouldne have tought waiting for a sec .. its a great plane n deal .; n life in dubai is sooooooo cool .. i encourage u to go for it..
> i myself wil ltry hard to get one n hope to get it done asap .. my is in malaysia.. ... i planed the trip tp be in this week so i hope to finalize everythg on time to move on am looking to start a new life there ..
> ...


Hi Taymour
Thanks for your message.
My friend goes to Napier Univeristy in Edinburgh, Scotland is a lovely place to live, but a bit cold for me... thats why I think I will like Dubai as I love the sun.
Good Luck with your job hunting, I am sure that you will find something.


----------



## d&n (Aug 30, 2007)

'Good on ya'. I think you will really like Dubai. Finding reasonable accommodation can be difficult but it is possible. The social scene is great. I left in June after living there for 3 years and I miss it terribly. My husband and I still belong to Dubai Harley Owners Group and will be going back in November to ride with the club to Muscat for the Middle East HOG Rally. We met fantastic people there and can't wait to get back there to see them.


----------



## kimmatador (Oct 21, 2007)

hey ya sophie grat to her u got firends form their ya dats cool ....
abt u moving in tio dubai take it easy n cool dun worry


----------



## bartsimpson (Oct 29, 2007)

If you've never been you will have a culture shock. First one at the airport when you go outside, hundreds of dark little faces looking back at you from South Asia. Second one will be the heat. It's hot, summer is furnice like blast you in the face hot. 45 -50c. Now its hot but not so bad: 35c. Means most of the time you spend indoors in air con environment.

The next culture shock will be the fact you realise you are in the Middle East when you see say, Bur Dubai or Deira. This is what they don't show you in the brochures, its bustling, crumbling and mostly looks quite third world, like some would imagine of a third world Middle East country,with loads of washing hanging around on balconies and men wearing flip flops in full length robes. If you're staying there, you will see the less rich part of Dubai. I personally hated it living in Bur Dubai, it was just to third world like for me, and to Eastern/foreign.

Now the rest of Dubai is spread out over a massive highway, the Marina is impressive although it's not finished, this is the most western part of Dubai, where lots of expats live. The other expats live in either Arabian Ranches (all sad toffs) or Jumeriah (older women who get nails done etc.).

I thought it was good on a holiday, but hated working there as my job involved driving around (NO POSTCODES OR PROPER ST NAMES!), with the insane and eratic drivers and traffic. Socially it is good, but most things revolve around going into hotels. It means its more glamourous going out though. You can't just pop into a store and buy alcohol either. A lot of the stores in older part are named "Al something". 

Then there is the internet: its censored. No myspace, facebook, flickr, skype, porn, any site with Israel. As it goes against their values etc. Dubai is most liberal emirate though, Sharjah its next door brother bans any alcohol, and its more strict in general.

Renting is very expensive, for you to rent on Marina it will take all your salary. 100,000 Dhs a year minimum. You have to pay that crap in two cheques to. They don't have per monthly rent really. This is one of the main problems i found.

Its social system, and legal system is very backwards, it can't really hold a candle to first world countries. Like I bought an electric product from Jumbo and it said all sales final, no returns - lol.

In its defence:

Its very dynamic, climate is nice during winter and spring, crime is very low, some really cool buildings, nightlife is good.


----------



## Sophie75 (Oct 11, 2007)

bartsimpson said:


> If you've never been you will have a culture shock. First one at the airport when you go outside, hundreds of dark little faces looking back at you from South Asia. Second one will be the heat. It's hot, summer is furnice like blast you in the face hot. 45 -50c. Now its hot but not so bad: 35c. Means most of the time you spend indoors in air con environment.
> 
> The next culture shock will be the fact you realise you are in the Middle East when you see say, Bur Dubai or Deira. This is what they don't show you in the brochures, its bustling, crumbling and mostly looks quite third world, like some would imagine of a third world Middle East country,with loads of washing hanging around on balconies and men wearing flip flops in full length robes. If you're staying there, you will see the less rich part of Dubai. I personally hated it living in Bur Dubai, it was just to third world like for me, and to Eastern/foreign.
> 
> ...




You have got me a little bit nervous!!! But thank you for your honesty, it has definitely given me some things to think about..

I guess there is good and bad in parts of every city, I live in London at the moment and again there is some really nice glamourous parts but there is other parts that are really not as nice...

I am very excited about moving to Dubai, only 4 more weeks to go now! Can you really not use FaceBook?? That was how I was going to stay in touch with all my friends and family!!!


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

0h too be young and have the opportunity, you going with companys you be fine.My son(26) has worked in Japan, N China, now Millwaulkee with GKN Engineering. We live in a small villadge so it was a great chance for him.Yes i miss him not so bad with web-cam ect and he will be home in 50 days for xmas.All the best just rember when you are having fun to phone home often.
Tricia


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Sorry Mr Smith,I dont think thats a good Idea.S


----------



## Shauny (Oct 10, 2007)

How you doing, 

Thanks for the post, very useful, 

Ive got an allowance of 8500Dhs for accomodation and 2800Dhs for a car per month, i aint familar with anything around the Marina or anywhere to be honest, 

Is this allowance nice to get somewhere ok, im getting put up in a hotel for the first 4 weeks so i should get to know the area alittle bit in that time but still really worried about where to look.


----------



## moraldo (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah accomodation is expensive fo you to get a room in a good area will cost you more than +5000 dhs ...

good luck


----------



## dubaiscribe (Nov 26, 2007)

*Moving to Dubai*

I can recommend Living and working in Dubai by Pippa Sanderson and published by Pyjama Publishing. You can buy the book through Amazon, Waterstones or through the publisher's website.

Dhs13,500 is not really enough to live on if you want to enjoy all that Dubai has to offer. A studio/1-bed apartment in a decent area may cost you around Dhs50,000 a year to rent. Then there's Municipality Tax (don't believe anyone who tells you Dubai is tax-free!!), TV, water and electricity, mobile phone bills etc.

Anyway, I could go on . . . but good luck!


----------



## Shauny (Oct 10, 2007)

dubaiscribe said:


> I can recommend Living and working in Dubai by Pippa Sanderson and published by Pyjama Publishing. You can buy the book through Amazon, Waterstones or through the publisher's website.
> 
> Dhs13,500 is not really enough to live on if you want to enjoy all that Dubai has to offer. A studio/1-bed apartment in a decent area may cost you around Dhs50,000 a year to rent. Then there's Municipality Tax (don't believe anyone who tells you Dubai is tax-free!!), TV, water and electricity, mobile phone bills etc.
> 
> Anyway, I could go on . . . but good luck!


Hello, 

thanks for the post, could you tell me where a decent area to live is, im working quite near the airport on Emirates Road?


----------



## dubaiscribe (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi there

Meadows, Springs, Lakes, Greens are good. The Gardens is ok-ish; parts of Satwa, Bur Dubai, Mirdif and Barsha are ok; probably best to keep away from Deira and any part on the Sharjah (northern) side of the Creek.

Get in touch if you need anything else . . . no probs!


----------



## daniel (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Everyone... Ive only just accepted a job in Dubai, and similar to these posts from last year am also very nervous about making the big move.. firstly i really like to hear from the people that started this thread to see how they faired and also like to get some advise on money.. my salary will be approx 12,000 p/m and the company will cover accommodation.. is this enough to live???
thanks heaps for all the posts guys
daniel


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

what field of work are you in? and where will your accomodation be?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

dubaiscribe said:


> Hi there
> 
> Meadows, Springs, Lakes, Greens are good. The Gardens is ok-ish; parts of Satwa, Bur Dubai, Mirdif and Barsha are ok; probably best to keep away from Deira and any part on the Sharjah (northern) side of the Creek.
> 
> Get in touch if you need anything else . . . no probs!



This may be an old post, but what a load of rubbish! The places first mentioned are all in the ex-pat bubble land. Don't dismiss Deira, Garhoud or Rashidiya - especially for anyone living near the airport.

Sadly there is too much mis-information on this site.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

I agree Elphaba.


----------



## daniel (Feb 13, 2008)

Im in IT, working as a BA (business orientation rather than technical)..

Accommodation will be in Al Quoz..is this suburb central to the social/leisure scenes?

thanks in advance for assistance


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Daniel, Al Quoz is where all the labourers live, it isn't a suburb as such. There are the odd villa there but it isn't where the European communities live. Find out more information - apartment/ shared etc. And you are dramatically under paid too.


----------



## bart59 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sophie,
I can get back to you with more information later. I am a bit busy at work getting ready for a trade show today. I will tell you though that 3500 a month won't get you very far in housing unless you stay in an area you won't be very happy. Assume to share a room in a villa or flat you will spend about 5-8,000 to be in a nice area. If some one has something much cheaper than that it probably isn't very nice. Let me know what else you would like to know. My girlfriend and I are older than you guys on this post but we are a lot of fun have been here full time since October and know our way around pretty well. Especially when it comes to housing as we are in the real estate business with Remax. 

Bart


----------



## bart59 (Feb 6, 2008)

As far as a European or American living here and wanting to have a decent lifestyle you need to be making a minumum of 30-35,000 aed per month including housing to do okay. Try and get your employer to front the money for your first year and deduct it from your pay. To sign a legitimate tenancy contract for a year you will need your residency completed and they will take at most 2 checks for the year with one being postdated six months down the road. If you are lucky on a flat they may take three checks. 

Bart


----------



## lawexpert (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey don't be worried it's a great place


----------

